# HitchClimber with sling leader (3 pics)



## Plasmech (Jan 8, 2010)

I was playing around in the basement with my HitchClimber with VT setup. The first picture below shows what I guess is a "standard" configuration. Climb line terminated with a DFL and 'binered to the top HitchClimber hole. 

I did not like this setup one bit because the termination knot and its 'biner interfere with the VT, so much so that I seriously question the safety of such a setup. 

The second picture below shows a 1" nylon sling used as a leader on the climb line connected to the HitchClimber's middle hole. FYI the 'biner is a Mighty Mouse, chosen because of its low height. This is a much nicer setup IMO in that there is a greatly reduced amount of interference. Feels much nicer in the hand and operated better as well.

The third picture is the same as the second except I went even more low profile by replacing the Mighty Mouse with a 3/8" delta link. Obviously if you're going to go this route, you'll have to consider the safety issues surrounding anything that's a screw-link. 

The VT is made from Tecnora. I like this particular Prusik cord because it is high temp rated yet has no whipping on the ends (like bee line) to interfere with the HitchClimber.


----------



## oscar4883 (Jan 9, 2010)

Interesting set-up. Would the length of the webbing sling put the biner in a oddly loaded position if you happen to get close to your TIP? And the delta link seems like a real pita when it comes to advancing your line. Just wondering.


----------



## oldirty (Jan 9, 2010)

hey muttly.

this exact topic has been covered many many times. move the top biner down a hole.


----------



## mr. holden wood (Jan 9, 2010)

Plasmech said:


> I was playing around in the basement with my HitchClimber with VT setup. The first picture below shows what I guess is a "standard" configuration. Climb line terminated with a DFL and 'binered to the top HitchClimber hole.
> 
> I did not like this setup one bit because the termination knot and its 'biner interfere with the VT, so much so that I seriously question the safety of such a setup.
> 
> ...



Plas-
Keep it simple, ditch the webbing sling and replace the aluminum carabiner with steel you need the weight to advance your line. Attach both carbiners directly to to your saddle. Fewer links in the chain the better


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 9, 2010)

oldirty said:


> hey muttly.
> 
> this exact topic has been covered many many times. move the top biner down a hole.



Not to start an argument buddy, but that doesn't always work either. Some have had luck with that method but I did not.






You are correct that this has been covered many times though.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 9, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> Not to start an argument buddy, but that doesn't always work either. Some have had luck with that method but I did not.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why do I see just a red x? is there something wrong on my end?


----------



## Wishie22 (Jan 9, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Why do I see just a red x? is there something wrong on my end?



If you right click your mouse on the red X and select show pic, it will come up.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 9, 2010)

Wishie22 said:


> If you right click your mouse on the red X and select show pic, it will come up.



Thanks, but that doesnt work either. 

I think my computer is screwed. its been all messed up lately.


----------



## oldirty (Jan 9, 2010)

Blakesmaster said:


> Some have had luck with that method but I did not.
> .



then make a longer prussic too. not rocket science bro. simple solutions.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 9, 2010)

I might just have to give that hitchclimber do hicky a try.


----------



## oldirty (Jan 9, 2010)

definitely a good tool dan. sucks for crane use though so i am back to 2 biners because it is just plain faster than the HC in that respect. but if you are making constant up and downs and lotta limb walking then for sure its cool.


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 9, 2010)

TreeCo said:


> Eureaka!
> 
> It's good to see others noticing a regurgitation of subjects that have been covered many, many times!



Easier to type, than search.

I do like this setup, though, except its gonna cost more $$. whats with the yellow sling?


----------



## oldirty (Jan 9, 2010)

he's trying to keep his termination knot away from his prussic.


----------



## outofmytree (Jan 9, 2010)

Dude, you are seriously overthinking this.






This is way too much effort for a saw lanyard! :monkey:


----------



## Blakesmaster (Jan 9, 2010)

oldirty said:


> then make a longer prussic too. not rocket science bro. simple solutions.



That would work if he was using a prussic cord that wasn't spliced. I don't exactly like his sling idea and definitely don't dig the oval screw link in the setup but I also understand why he wouldn't want to toss a brand new prussic out the window. At least he's thinking.


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 9, 2010)

Too much hardware i.e. weight.


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 9, 2010)

outofmytree said:


> Dude, you are seriously overthinking this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The chainsaw is for ballast for the sake of taking the picture numb-nuts.


----------



## outofmytree (Jan 9, 2010)

Plasmech said:


> The chainsaw is for ballast for the sake of taking the picture numb-nuts.



Really? I had no idea..........:monkey:


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 9, 2010)

I thought you just got that gay blue moon thing spliced??

How many climb lines does a greenhorn need?


----------



## outofmytree (Jan 9, 2010)

Now on a more practical note. 


Repositioning the krab to the centre hole will widen the gap and change the angle between the body of the line, where the hitch is attached, and the tail of the line. 


The issue is the termination interfering with the prussik when tending slack. This does not occur when the termination is farther from the HC than the prussik so you should use a longer krab not a shorter one


If this is not enough and you wish to keep the existing prussik then tie the vt backwards. That is, have the braids exit 180degrees from the termination. It bends the line below the wraps in the opposite direction.


Most important of all, keep your sense of humour man!


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 9, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> I thought you just got that gay blue moon thing spliced??
> 
> How many climb lines does a greenhorn need?



You haven't been banned yet?


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 9, 2010)

outofmytree said:


> Really? I had no idea..........:monkey:



Well, believe it or not someone actually thought I was making a chainsaw lanyard. :monkey:


----------



## RacerX (Jan 9, 2010)

Actually Plas you idea isn't so far fetched. I've been using one of these for years when instilling a figure 8 for long decents while rec climbing. It works well to keep the hitch climber setup away from the figure 8. The longest one is about 9", and has a rubber stopper at the end to keep it tight to the biner.


----------



## JeffL (Jan 9, 2010)

Get a rope with a spliced eye in the end, or move the termination of your standing rope end down with the biner that holds the HC pulley. Done deal!


----------



## treejock1 (Jan 9, 2010)

Is this really necessary? Will this make the job easier or faster?


----------



## lumberjack333 (Jan 9, 2010)

I dunno if I'll ever get one of those there thingers. Looks too cluttered to me, and seems to add a fair bit of length to the whole system. Instead of two biners on a rope bridge beside eachother, they're stacked on top... And huddled together real tight. I like the ol' micropulley below my VT, works like a dream for me... *shrugs* hafta try it first I guess.


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 9, 2010)

RacerX said:


> Actually Plas you idea isn't so far fetched. I've been using one of these for years when instilling a figure 8 for long decents while rec climbing. It works well to keep the hitch climber setup away from the figure 8. The longest one is about 9", and has a rubber stopper at the end to keep it tight to the biner.



Cool beans man. Hey thanks for the mature, constructive reply. Rep coming your way, if I have any to give.

edit: Hey, what is that Petzl product called exactly?


----------



## Bermie (Jan 9, 2010)

JeffL said:


> Get a rope with a spliced eye in the end, or move the termination of your standing rope end down with the biner that holds the HC pulley. Done deal!



Ditto, whether you use the top and middle hole, or middle and bottom hole, that is usually sufficient to minimize interference...I use middle and bottom.

TRY IT!

The only time I use a strop is to move the whole setup away from my bridge when making a longer ascent so I can pull from underneath...once at the TIP, ditch the strop.

Points for thinking laterally though


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks, tropical tree chic 



Bermie said:


> Ditto, whether you use the top and middle hole, or middle and bottom hole, that is usually sufficient to minimize interference...I use middle and bottom.
> 
> TRY IT!
> 
> ...


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 9, 2010)

Plasmech said:


> Thanks, tropical tree chic



The mayor elect should not be using such politically incorrect language.:taped:

She's a better climber than you, and deserves better.


----------



## RacerX (Jan 9, 2010)

Plasmech said:


> Cool beans man. Hey thanks for the mature, constructive reply. Rep coming your way, if I have any to give.
> 
> edit: Hey, what is that Petzl product called exactly?



Here's a link to Sherrill:

http://www.sherrilltree.com/Professional-Gear/Loop-Runners/Express-Stitched-Sling


----------



## Adkpk (Jan 9, 2010)

tree MDS said:


> Why do I see just a red x? is there something wrong on my end?



Have you tried dumping your cookies?


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 9, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> The mayor elect should not be using such politically incorrect language.:taped:
> 
> She's a better climber than you, and deserves better.



You are speaking a different language.


----------



## tree MDS (Jan 10, 2010)

Plasmech said:


> You haven't been banned yet?



For what??

If you're that sensitive those trees are gonna eat you alive plas.


----------



## Bermie (Jan 10, 2010)

Plasmech said:


> Thanks, tropical tree chic





treeslayer said:


> The mayor elect should not be using such politically incorrect language.:taped:
> 
> She's a better climber than you, and deserves better.



Oh boys....!
Thanks for the compliments, however undeserved, and the defence of my...what...chickism???
Have some both of you


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 10, 2010)

Just ragging on mayor Plas, he can take it. 

I do like the guy, and want to work him when I get to philly later this month.

And I'm mad at you, bermie, its below zero here, and you're wearing shorts and flip flops, drinking pina coladas and I am SO jealous.


----------



## canopyboy (Jan 10, 2010)

Bermie said:


> Oh boys....!
> Thanks for the compliments, however undeserved, and the defence of my...what...chickism???
> Have some both of you



He said "chic" not "chick".

Per the dictionary, chic when used as a noun means, "style and elegance, esp. in dress" or "stylishness; modishness".

So in a way Plas was just referring to you as the epitome of tropical style. Nothing wrong with that, and nothing to defend.

That Plas, he's obviously one hell of a guy, always trying to brighten a person's day.

:wave:


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 10, 2010)

Bermie said:


> Oh boys....!
> Thanks for the compliments, however undeserved, and the defence of my...what...chickism???
> Have some both of you



Eh "chic" was intended as a compliment. I mean really it would be the equivalent of you calling me "dude", "bro", or "homes".


----------



## Bermie (Jan 10, 2010)

I know, I know...just pulling your legs

BTW we are shivering in 58*...so its fleecies and long pants, and... 'gasp'... SOCKS! The flip flops are in storage at the mo', and pina colada has been switched for rum and ginger


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 10, 2010)

Bermie said:


> I know, I know...just pulling your legs
> 
> BTW we are shivering in 58*...so its fleecies and long pants, and... 'gasp'... SOCKS! The flip flops are in storage at the mo', and pina colada has been switched for rum and ginger



Man you suck! I was outside for 6 hours today running the log-splitter. My hands got so cold that even after I thawed them out, the tips of my fingers still hurt, and they still hurt now. It's not frostbite of course but it's like some nerve thing. 

I can't drink rum. Had a bad experience with it back in the day and that was it. Now gin on the other hand is my cup. That is when I drink.


----------



## eljefe (Jan 10, 2010)

*Plasmech*

Hi, Your basement is way too clean. Not enough junk. It's a bad influence on the rest of us.
eljefe


----------



## tr33thri11s (Jan 10, 2010)

Just a heads up if anyone is concerned. Those stiched slings are not rated to comply with tree climbing standards. I use one but, hey I just wanted ya'll to bea aware of the issue before buy one.


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 10, 2010)

tr33thri11s said:


> Just a heads up if anyone is concerned. Those stiched slings are not rated to comply with tree climbing standards. I use one but, hey I just wanted ya'll to bea aware of the issue before buy one.



Funny you should mention that. I think, I may be wrong, but I think 1" nylon webbing is rated for 4,000 pounds. Now in an endless sling, that equates to a minimum of 8,000 pounds. But...I mean, am I wrong and the 1" webbing is rated for 2,000 pounds and a sling 4,000 pounds?


----------



## JeffL (Jan 10, 2010)

If going on a longer ascent, I just use the pull slack out of the falling end of my line, hang on, and pull it through the pulley after a few pulls. But I used to use the "floating bridge" setup, so for long ascents I could put the hitch 2-3 feet out ahead of me, and all I had to do was climb the tail. Seemed easier that way initially, but its actually alot more energy wasting, especially once the hitch starts binding more.


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 10, 2010)

Plasmech said:


> Eh "chic" was intended as a compliment. I mean really it would be the equivalent of you calling me "dude", "bro", or "homes".



I stand corrected. please accept my heartfelt apology mayor plas, and allow me to continue posting on your forum.:yourock:


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 10, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> I stand corrected. please accept my heartfelt apology mayor plas, and allow me to continue posting on your forum.:yourock:



What's up with all this mayor crap?


----------



## treemandan (Jan 10, 2010)

Plasmech said:


> What's up with all this mayor crap?



I think they like you. You're " in " now. However, whatever, whyever. Hey, its what you wanted right? No one said it was going to be pretty.


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 10, 2010)

Hmmm you know, I think I could get used to being called The Mayor


----------



## treemandan (Jan 10, 2010)

Plasmech said:


> Hmmm you know, I think I could get used to being called The Mayor



See? Its not so bad.


----------



## Bermie (Jan 10, 2010)

tr33thri11s said:


> Just a heads up if anyone is concerned. Those stiched slings are not rated to comply with tree climbing standards. I use one but, hey I just wanted ya'll to bea aware of the issue before buy one.



I beg to differ...as long as they have a label that states a minimum 22kN they are legal for life support in tree work...where I trained anyway.

Just do not mix up ones you use for rigging slings and life support slings...rigging slings can get shock loaded and can be unpredictable for life support after that.


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 11, 2010)

Plasmech said:


> What's up with all this mayor crap?



http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=121064
:newbie:


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 11, 2010)

Bermie said:


> Just do not mix up ones you use for rigging slings and life support slings...rigging slings can get shock loaded and can be unpredictable for life support after that.



mark em, with paint, or electrical phasing tape. we like red for life support, no markings for rigging, or whatever works for you.


----------



## outofmytree (Jan 11, 2010)

Bermie said:


> I beg to differ...*as long as they have a label that states a minimum 22kN they are legal for life support in tree work*...where I trained anyway.
> 
> Just do not mix up ones you use for rigging slings and life support slings...rigging slings can get shock loaded and can be unpredictable for life support after that.



Same applies in upsidedownland.

I would suggest tape over paint to avoid any degradation that the wrong sort of paint might promote. Or just buy one colour for rigging, (mine are orange) and one colour for climbing, (those are green).


----------



## tr33thri11s (Jan 12, 2010)

Oops........I was directing that towards Plas and here in the States we must use equipment with at least 23kN. My bad. Gotta remember that there is great tree guys all over the world.


----------



## Bermie (Jan 12, 2010)

Well I climbed all day today on my HC with a double fisherman's knot...no problems at all! Honestly all you have to do is drop everything to the bottom two holes.

Fun today, chop and drop removals of two grungy multi leader casuarinas


----------



## Adkpk (Jan 12, 2010)

Bermie said:


> Well I climbed all day today on my HC with a double fisherman's knot...no problems at all! Honestly all you have to do is drop everything to the bottom two holes.
> 
> Fun today, chop and drop removals of two grungy multi leader casuarinas



And so, the pics are, where?


----------



## oldirty (Jan 12, 2010)

Bermie said:


> !Honestly all you have to do is drop everything to the bottom two holes.





i dont want to sound like a genius here or anything....but how long have i been saying this?

yup. like everytime it comes up.


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 12, 2010)

oldirty said:


> i dont want to sound like a genius here or anything....but how long have i been saying this?
> 
> yup. like everytime it comes up.



The first thing I tried was to simply drop the top 'biner down to the middle hole. I did not find it satisfactory...not to my personal liking. 'Cause see if I DID, I would have not done what you see in those there pics above now would I? Yep, life is really THAT simple!


----------



## oldirty (Jan 12, 2010)

you terminating with a double or triple fisherman? us a different knot that isnt so bulky. lengthen out your prussic a touch. easy fix plas. you making it hard with your extra stuff.


----------



## bendtrees (Jan 12, 2010)

http://www.treemagineers.com/downloads/hitch_climbers_guide.pdf

Just happened to read through this today, has me almost ready to throw down the cash on the pulley.


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 13, 2010)

bendtrees said:


> http://www.treemagineers.com/downloads/hitch_climbers_guide.pdf
> 
> Just happened to read through this today, has me almost ready to throw down the cash on the pulley.



Ha, what a witty play on "The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy".

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hitchhiker's_Guide_to_the_Galaxy


----------



## treemandan (Jan 13, 2010)

Plasmech said:


> The first thing I tried was to simply drop the top 'biner down to the middle hole. I did not find it satisfactory...not to my personal liking. 'Cause see if I DID, I would have not done what you see in those there pics above now would I? Yep, life is really THAT simple!



Yeah you guys ( OD, Bermster) , its in the picture, use yor good eye. Now I went down there to see this " Rube G" set up Plas has... didn't look so bad to me. Everything looked solid and he was just moving things around on the set up seeing what fit and what did what. 
As far as just how complicated each specific system gets its no wonder he wouldn't want to regurgitate a few things about it. Other than that I have a tree or two for The Mayor to do so watch out for later.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Bermie (Jan 13, 2010)

Adkpk said:


> And so, the pics are, where?



In ma haid!!!

No pics, sorry, it was way fun though, spikes into everything, swinging around, cut, crash...dropped the stumps today, bigger across than my 20" 361...and someone else gets to clean up the mess, which is good because half the branches were resting up in the tops of the bushes that were underneath! (scrub land) Doesn't get much better than that, I'm done ta ta now...

oops just saw the above post...I musta had wood chips in my good eye, sorry...and I suppose I shouldn't dis anyone wanting to try something new...I did give him props for that earlier!


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 13, 2010)

Bermie said:


> In ma haid!!!
> 
> No pics, sorry, it was way fun though, spikes into everything, swinging around, cut, crash...dropped the stumps today, bigger across than my 20" 361...and someone else gets to clean up the mess, which is good because half the branches were resting up in the tops of the bushes that were underneath! (scrub land) Doesn't get much better than that, I'm done ta ta now...
> 
> oops just saw the above post...I musta had wood chips in my good eye, sorry...and I suppose I shouldn't dis anyone wanting to try something new...I did give him props for that earlier!



Get yourself a Husky 576 XP :chainsawguy:

Seriously, it's really easy to handle even for a pansy like me. The anti-vibe is sick on that saw. Then you can run up to a 28" bar. Stratocharged too.


----------



## Bermie (Jan 13, 2010)

Plasmech said:


> Get yourself a Husky 576 XP :chainsawguy:
> 
> Seriously, it's really easy to handle even for a pansy like me. The anti-vibe is sick on that saw. Then you can run up to a 28" bar. Stratocharged too.



But I don't need a 28" bar...I trained in Europe...:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 13, 2010)

Bermie said:


> But I don't need a 28" bar...I trained in Europe...:biggrinbounce2:



Ah right, a 28" bar would be "uncivilized" in Europe.


----------



## Bermie (Jan 13, 2010)

Plasmech said:


> Ah right, a 28" bar would be "uncivilized" in Europe.



Jus pokin fun


----------



## treeslayer (Jan 13, 2010)

Bermie said:


> Jus pokin fun


careful, bermie, oke: the Mayor is one of them sensitive new age treeguys.


----------



## Plasmech (Jan 13, 2010)

treeslayer said:


> careful, bermie, oke: the Mayor is one of them sensitive new age treeguys.



Yea yea yea shut yer 'ol pie hole


----------



## Adkpk (Jan 13, 2010)

Bermie said:


> In ma haid!!!



Oh, finally learning how to talk. :biggrinbounce2:

Hey Plasmecca, good on the mayoral position. You sure are a posting muther ####er.


----------



## Dennis1963 (Jan 17, 2010)

Plasmech said:


> I was playing around in the basement with my HitchClimber with VT setup. The first picture below shows what I guess is a "standard" configuration. Climb line terminated with a DFL and 'binered to the top HitchClimber hole.
> 
> I did not like this setup one bit because the termination knot and its 'biner interfere with the VT, so much so that I seriously question the safety of such a setup.
> 
> ...



Is this another new device? It looks like the chain saw bar will be right there near the family jewels, not good. Am I looking at this wrong? I hope!


----------

